# Man Cave



## chillybilly (Jul 16, 2010)

Here we are a single concrete sectional garage in the midlands UK 

Tom senior M1 with vert head 

Harrison 11" Metric

Fobco drill 

Heat pump heating and cooling

built in piped compressed air system 

Single pump suds system feeds both machines 

MY place


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice cave, man.

SAM


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 16, 2010)

Cave goood..


----------



## cidrontmg (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice! No room for a (small, let alone big) fridge. You just have to drink your beer warm :shrug:


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 16, 2010)

looks like a great place to me.. ;D


----------



## tel (Jul 16, 2010)

I could feel very at home in there - good 'un!


----------



## chillybilly (Jul 17, 2010)

cidrontmg  said:
			
		

> Nice! No room for a (small, let alone big) fridge. You just have to drink your beer warm :shrug:




Got the fridge and sink thing covered ,they in the other garage ,behind from where the pic was taken .Not a deal of beer in it ,not really my thing ,loads of chocolate and cake however ,which is my thing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## John S (Jul 17, 2010)

Wot no Hobnobs ?


----------



## chillybilly (Jul 18, 2010)

No no Hobnobs JS ,not now i am in preperation for 2012 .....................LOL


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks cozy! Thm:

Jeff


----------



## johnthomp (Jul 18, 2010)

whats happenin in 2012 ???


----------



## Bernd (Jul 18, 2010)

johnthomp  said:
			
		

> whats happenin in 2012 ???



You can't get a Mayian, actually Olmec, calender after 2012. :big:

Bernd


----------



## mklotz (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually, you can.

The Mayan calendar system is both ingenious and puzzling. A Mayan era consists of a period of time of 1,872,000 days (5125.37 solar years). The base date of the current Mayan era is either 13 August 3114 BC or 11 August 3114 BC depending on which researcher you want to believe. That means that the current era ends on 23 December 2012 or 21 December 2012. (It's particularly fascinating that the zero point of their time measurements is a point so far back in time that Mayans didn't even exist.)

Modern day mystics have foisted the idea that the Mayans somehow knew that the world would end on that date. The reality is far from that. They had a cyclic view of the world system, probably an artifact of their intense interest in astronomy. The end of an era is simply the beginning point of the next era. An analogue would be the significance we attach to the beginning of a new millenium.


----------



## chillybilly (Jul 19, 2010)

LOl You all so serious ..................

Its the olympics ,i will be in the new event 

" fat bloke in a man cave makin bits,while eating biccys and drinking heaps of tea " 

reckon it could be tough against some of the lads from over the pond ,but cant be any worse than the football


----------

